# AMR San Diego



## terrible one (May 23, 2010)

Possibly moving to SD county to finish school and I see that AMR San Diego is hiring. I've looked through some threads here on them and it doesn't seem that they have a very positive reputation but I don't see exactly why?
I know they don't pay the greatest (especially for SD county) but why exactly does no one like it there? Management? Equipment? EOA? Schedule? If anyway that has worked there or currently does I'd appreciate the feedback. Feel free to P/M me if needed. 
Thanks


----------



## MusicMedic (May 24, 2010)

terrible one said:


> Possibly moving to SD county to finish school and I see that AMR San Diego is hiring. I've looked through some threads here on them and it doesn't seem that they have a very positive reputation but I don't see exactly why?
> I know they don't pay the greatest (especially for SD county) but why exactly does no one like it there? Management? Equipment? EOA? Schedule? If anyway that has worked there or currently does I'd appreciate the feedback. Feel free to P/M me if needed.
> Thanks



AMR San Deigo has been hiring for a while for Medics, ever since January when i got my EMT-B there has been an open position for Medics in SD...

i dont know anything about the branch though.. 

id like to know more about that branch though as well so feel free anyone to post thoughts/comments here!!


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 24, 2010)

AMR SD is a good company very hard to get on with though. I put in an application at the end of March and have checked up on my application a few times and the HR lady said there not hiring for EMT-B for awhile her guess was 3-6 months. They run in Alpine, La Mesa, Rancho San Diego, Chula Vista And i think South Bay. I think there like rural metro maybe a little slower but there BLS Units run down graded 911 calls if its not to severe.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (May 24, 2010)

The situation is different for EMT-B and Medics.

From what I have heard their management has some issues, but that's all word of mouth stuff.  Most of their reputation issues come from the fact that they use to run most of San Diego but due to the poor performance Rural Metro/SDMSE ended up swooping their contract away.  Rumor has it that Rural Metro may also end up stealing more contracts from them in the future, seeing as SDMSE dispatches for many of the different FD's that AMR runs with.


----------



## terrible one (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I did see that a few years back they controlled a larger area in San Diego. I think I'd rather work for R/M but I will be moving soon and would need a job fairly quick.
Anyone else have info on them?


----------



## atropine (May 24, 2010)

They are stationed with some of the FD's, do what the fire medic tells you and you will do fine.


----------



## terrible one (May 24, 2010)

atropine said:


> They are stationed with some of the FD's, do what the fire medic tells you and you will do fine.



sorry looking for more info on AMR not R/M, thanks


----------



## atropine (May 24, 2010)

terrible one said:


> sorry looking for more info on AMR not R/M, thanks



Yeah, Iam talking about amr.


----------



## medic417 (May 24, 2010)

atropine said:


> They are stationed with some of the FD's, do what the fire medic tells you and you will do fine.



Why so he can become a crappy medic to?


----------



## atropine (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Why so he can become a crappy medic to?



no so when bidding time comes around he can get some good spots, I don't know what the heck you blabbing about, crappy medic, I don't follow.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 24, 2010)

B)




EDIT: actually, I'll put my $.02 in before it starts. There are terrible fire/medics, there are terrible single role medics, there are crappy CCT Nurses, and there are crappy RTs, there are Basics that love their job's, and some that are burnt-out and hate every minute of it. I still haven't really formed my own opinion on combined Fire/EMS yet, I haven't been in the field long enough to do so, but the one moment that really got me into wanting to do EMS was when I did a ride at a fire station. There was a call that many on here would qualify as the "BS 0300 toe-pain call" the medics (fire/medics, by the way) went well out of their way to make the patient comfortable and explained what options they had in place of dialing 911 in the future. THAT is the call that made me want to get in the field, not the "whoa dude, gnarly trauma with entrapment" call that a lot of people come in for.


----------



## terrible one (May 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Why so he can become a crappy medic to?



I'd really rather this thread not go that route, thanks.



atropine said:


> no so when bidding time comes around he can get some good spots, I don't know what the heck you blabbing about, crappy medic, I don't follow.




thanks for the info Atropine I thought it was just R/M at the fire stations. I actually prefer our own space though. I'm guessing it's the East county and rural areas AMR is at a fire station?


----------



## atropine (May 24, 2010)

terrible one said:


> I'd really rather this thread not go that route, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, some east county departments like La Mesa, San Miguel house amr at the stations, as well as National City Fd, and Imperial Beach FD.


----------



## dmiracco (May 25, 2010)

AMR has alot of upper managment and HR issues.


----------



## Sandog (May 25, 2010)

atropine said:


> Yeah, some east county departments like La Mesa, San Miguel house amr at the stations, as well as National City Fd, and Imperial Beach FD.



Eww, Nasty city (National City), not the best of neighborhoods. Wear a bullet proof vest if you work there. La Mesa is fairly nice.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 27, 2010)

I have a friend who works there. According to him the pay is terrible - starting at a whopping $11/hr and with San Diego cost of living. As with nearly any other private ambulance service, I imagine it's not particularly well managed as well, so keep that in mind. Also, I've come to realize that this is true for most AMR divisions, but it's particularly true of their San Diego division that you need to _*constantly*_ pester them about your app status and when they're going to start interviewing. I applied there months ago and even though they're hiring paramedics I never got a call back because I didn't hound them about it like my friend did. 

They cover a large portion of south San Diego county, most of which comprise the lower socioeconomic regions of SD - particularly Chula Vista ("Chulajuana") and National City. Some of AMR's units are stationed with the local fire departments as well, but I'm not sure which ones.

Rural/Metro is an interesting entity. They've formed what appears to be a public utility model with many SD county fire departments in the creation of the San Diego Medical Service Enterprise (SDMSE). I applied there as well some time ago, but when I stopped by to drop off my app the HR rep informed me that SDMSE prefers to not hire outside medics, but instead promotes EMT's to medics from within after sending them to Palomar or Southwest to get their EMT-P training.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 27, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> I have a friend who works there. According to him the pay is terrible - starting at a whopping $11/hr and with San Diego cost of living. As with nearly any other private ambulance service, I imagine it's not particularly well managed as well, so keep that in mind. Also, I've come to realize that this is true for most AMR divisions, but it's particularly true of their San Diego division that you need to _*constantly*_ pester them about your app status and when they're going to start interviewing. I applied there months ago and even though they're hiring paramedics I never got a call back because I didn't hound them about it like my friend did.



$11/hr but how much of that is overtime?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 27, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> $11/hr but how much of that is overtime?



I imagine 16 out of the 24 (from what I understand, ALS shifts are only 24 hours there) is time and a half, but even then that only works out to around $1400 per paycheck (biweekly). That works out to a yearly salary of around $33,600 which is damn near poverty if you're trying to eek out an existence in the San Diego area. You'd have to live in the not-so-nice areas of it or work so much OT you don't even see your moderately nice apartment/town home/condo in a decent area.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 27, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> I imagine 16 out of the 24 (from what I understand, ALS shifts are only 24 hours there) is time and a half, but even then that only works out to around $1400 per paycheck (biweekly). That works out to a yearly salary of around $33,600 which is damn near poverty if you're trying to eek out an existence in the San Diego area. You'd have to live in the not-so-nice areas of it or work so much OT you don't even see your moderately nice apartment/town home/condo in a decent area.



thats true, but it sure as hell beats the 9.50/hr with very little opportunity for OT at my company!!

lucky i live with parents


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 27, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> thats true, but it sure as hell beats the 9.50/hr with very little opportunity for OT at my company!!
> 
> lucky i live with parents


I would imagine EMT wages for AMR-SD are pretty similar to what you're looking at or perhaps even less.

One thing about San Diego is the fiscally conservative atmosphere there resists quite strongly the prospect of compensating its public servants in a competitive fashion  (although AMR is a private organization, attitudes permeate). I can't say I blame them entirely though. There's just something inherently wrong about a FF/Engineer pulling in $120,000/year with hardly more than a high school diploma for an education (as is the case with several departments up your way in OC). Still, it would be nice if AMR at least pretended to value having educated employees by offering some sort of bonus pay - which FD's actually do, and AMR doesn't.


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2010)

thanks for the info thegreypilgrim, I'll be applying shortly to Loma Linda if I can get a job in SD. Are you commuting or do you live in the San Bernardino area?


----------



## sdadam (May 27, 2010)

Do you have any specific questions?

I worked for AMR San Diego for just short of five years, did my paramedic internship on AMR254 out of San Miguel Station 14, and then the last half on AMR257 out of Lemon Grove Fire Departments only station (my preceptor bid in the middle of my internship).

AMR San Diego has a horrible reputation, and rightfully so. It is a classic example of some great people stuck under hysterically incompetent management. They also have issues because, yes they pay a horrible wage to both EMTs and Medics (as does all non-gov services in SD), which causes positions to be largely transient. 

So people stay just long enough to find a good job and leave, and those that do stay for a long time are generally the ones who can't get a better job due a variety of reasons none of them good. There is a class of "old timers" from back in the day of Hartsons Ambulance, who are mostly amazing (My preceptor being the best (in case he ever reads this, hi paul).

Furthermore, they are crippled with shortsighted decision making, refusing to invest any money into anything that would elevate patient care, or increase business. It is unusual to go an entire go-around without your ambulance breaking down, being unable to restock some supplies.

As an employee you understand that in any situation the company will always take an adversarial position, regardless of what is right or wrong, the employee is always wrong. 

They are also in the stone age technologically, they several times while I worked there attempted to institute a digital PCR system, every time being taken by crappy half thought out systems with sub par software and equipment which they did not have the technical ability to implement, yet every other agency in San Diego (and even some private BLS companies) have managed to implement one of these systems.

I would not recommend working there, but if it's your only option, then it's your only option.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 27, 2010)

terrible one said:


> thanks for the info thegreypilgrim, I'll be applying shortly to Loma Linda if I can get a job in SD. Are you commuting or do you live in the San Bernardino area?


Nice! I assume you're doing the EMC program right? I think you'll enjoy it...although there are some aspects of it which I am not a fan of. But nevermind that.

I actually commute from the LA area, so it's quite a drive but I think it's worth it.


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2010)

sdadam said:


> I would not recommend working there, but if it's your only option, then it's your only option.



Thank you for the response. For me it wouldn't be a long term thing and right now it's kind of looking like my only option. If I think of any questions I'll be sure to ask. Thanks again




thegreypilgrim said:


> Nice! I assume you're doing the EMC program right? I think you'll enjoy it...although there are some aspects of it which I am not a fan of. But nevermind that.
> 
> I actually commute from the LA area, so it's quite a drive but I think it's worth it.





Yes the EMC program and possibly then the PA program (but one thing at a time). I have one more semester to complete before applying. Are you on the West side of LA? I'm not sure where I'll be next year but I'm sure I'll be commuting. Are you working now? What do you plan on doing after completing their program?


----------



## MusicMedic (May 27, 2010)

terrible one said:


> Thank you for the response. For me it wouldn't be a long term thing and right now it's kind of looking like my only option. If I think of any questions I'll be sure to ask. Thanks again




Did you try applying at AMR in Riverside? 

also Hall Ambulance in San Bernadino is hiring for Medics as well,  (i know its a bit of a drive but i hear Hall Ambulance runs Kern County 911)


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2010)

AMR in both Riverside/San Bernardino are not hiring.
Hall (is not in San Bernardino County, but only in Kern County) I applied to got a call back and then never heard from them again


----------



## MusicMedic (May 27, 2010)

terrible one said:


> AMR in both Riverside/San Bernardino are not hiring.
> Hall (is not in San Bernardino County, but only in Kern County) I applied to got a call back and then never heard from them again



Err i meant bakersfield for Hall


----------



## thegreypilgrim (May 27, 2010)

terrible one said:
			
		

> Yes the EMC program and possibly then the PA program (but one thing at a time). I have one more semester to complete before applying. Are you on the West side of LA? I'm not sure where I'll be next year but I'm sure I'll be commuting. Are you working now? What do you plan on doing after completing their program?


Cool man. Good luck with whatever you decide. And no I live in the east side so it's not  THAT bad of a drive.

I am working right now for a terrible IFT company in the LA area. Not what I signed up for but it pays the bills I suppose.

After finishing LLU I plan doing a post-bacc program and then applying to medical school.


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2010)

I am tempted to go that route as well (IFT company), I just have a lot on my plate right now so we'll see. Good luck with medical school! I'm sure if I can get into LLU I'll be asking you tons of questions.


----------



## somePerson (Jul 7, 2010)

I never worked for AMR-SD but I know 5-10 people that have as medics. Pay is horrible ( I think my friend made 60k working 15-20 shifts a month lol) , management is bad, and you get ran to the ground at most of their stations. However, it does provide good experiance for a new medic running a lot of calls in low socioeconomic areas and the dual medic system is pretty cool as a new medic.

AMR-SD is just a place to get experiance as a new medic until you can get hired by a fire dept.

By the way, I'm a new medic I applied, took their test and I'm #12 on their waitlist to get hired, don't know why they keep posting open positions on their website.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 7, 2010)

ya I wondered the same thing. I'll actually be in school for the next year finishing transfer classes so I'll attempt to apply again but I'm sure their waitlist will be over 50 by then


----------



## motomedic4 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im gonna dig up an old thread...

I worked for AMR San Diego for a few years as a medic only. The company isnt as bad and scary as some would make it seem (Smolie Olie!). It really depends on what you put into it. I learned quickly that if I kept my mouth shut and head down and just did my job, it went pretty smooth. The supervisors stayed off my back and I got to play paramedic in a cool system. Yes there are horror stories about guys getting fired for absurd reasons, but there is always more to the story than we ever really know. Besides, I truly believe if it wasnt for AMR SD, I wouldnt have the fire job I have today. My dept hired 7 out the last 8 from my old medic unit. Good perk, right?! My $0.02.

I saw a lot of questions about the SD setup and stations. Here it is....

City of La Mesa - Medic 255
City of Lemon Grove - Medic 257
San Miguel FPD - Medics 254 & 256
City of Chula Vista - Medics 414, 415, 420
Bonita FPD - Medic 416
National City - Medics 417 & 418
City of Imperial Beach - Medic 413
Float Units - Medics 411 & 412
Alpine - Rural Medic 17
Campo - Rural Medic 86
Jamul - Rural Medic 66
Donovan Prison - Rural Medic 65

All the units are 24 hours except for the 2 floaters (12 hr). The schedule is a Kelley Schedule 4/6. Yes they start medics at $11.37/hr. Hard to live on for sure but when you only work 10 days a month, leaves lots of time for a second job if you so desire. With standard OT and no extra shifts, my paychecks would average $1200/2 weeks. Sucks, but its a job! There is a lot of turnover, so OT is pretty easy to come by. My medical benefits are great, especially since I am starting a family. 

Hope this helps any new medics looking for a job.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jun 26, 2014)

motomedic4 said:


> Im gonna dig up an old thread...
> 
> I worked for AMR San Diego for a few years as a medic only. The company isnt as bad and scary as some would make it seem (Smolie Olie!). It really depends on what you put into it. I learned quickly that if I kept my mouth shut and head down and just did my job, it went pretty smooth. The supervisors stayed off my back and I got to play paramedic in a cool system. Yes there are horror stories about guys getting fired for absurd reasons, but there is always more to the story than we ever really know. Besides, I truly believe if it wasnt for AMR SD, I wouldnt have the fire job I have today. My dept hired 7 out the last 8 from my old medic unit. Good perk, right?! My $0.02.
> 
> ...



time to re-dig up a fossil of an old thread. i wonder if motomedic is still on here? i was hoping for any updates after 3 years if this is currently how amr is still operating in sd? 

i just started working for amr vegas. while i love it immensely the experience, the calls, the 911 system in general, the heat isn't bad. i really want to relocate closer to home and i think AMR SD is where i'd want to end up when i start to inquire about a transfer. also, there are residency issues for school that i don't wanna lose in california and wait a year for in nevada, but i digress.

hope to hear from guys. thanks


----------

